# All LGD owners will get this one...



## Southern by choice (May 21, 2013)

If your LGD doesn't do this .... then something is wrong


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 21, 2013)

Yep, while slobbering all over your pants!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (May 21, 2013)

Yup!!!


----------



## woodsie (May 21, 2013)

haha! all the time!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 21, 2013)

* LOL! 


So funny you posted this today because I took this pic last night! 



*


----------



## Baymule (May 21, 2013)

Haha! I love it! Paris usually stomps on my flip-flopped toes!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 22, 2013)

So true!


----------

